# New icons on forum posts.



## johnny (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm really liking the new icons for commenting  and also the way they are now accountable.

I'm just wondering if anyone else is having trouble selecting them, as I keep bumping the wrong ones with my big fingers. Its easy enough to fix by simply removing the icon but sometimes it takes me three goes just to get the right one.

So my question is,,,
Are there any hot keys available for quick selection, as I feel a bit like Edward Scissorhands. 
If not, that's perfectly ok, I can always enlarge the screen to make them bigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 22, 2017)

What do you mean by "removing the icon"? What icons are you referring to?


----------



## johnny (Mar 22, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> What do you mean by "removing the icon"? What icons are you referring to?


Ahh sorry Patrick, I'm refering to the rating icons (Like, Amen, ect)
I keep bumping the wrong ones on my ipad as I don't use a mouse when using this forum site.
In "removing" I am refering to the undo option,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cymro (Mar 22, 2017)

Got the same problem Johnny, as I have steelworker's fingers, the index covers all the icons!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

